# Mo-deck ???



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw this posted on another site, has anyone ever used it ?
Sounds like it might help with the mulching problems on
the GT5000 48” deck.

http://www.mo-deck.com/1st.htm


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep --- tried to talk the guy into some more info on it and also becoming a sponsor early on ---- he was really rude about the product and even later about the advertising.... I know he supposedly has some big contracts with JD and others so I guess he doesn't need the small business.

At least that was my impression of events at the time. Personally I cannot speak for the product --- it appeared to be ok, but how well could those products actually keep on working....especially in most of our rough conditions.

YMMV,
Andy


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

I used it on my GT5000 before I cut any grass with it. The grass comes off the deck with no problem. I either blow it off with an air gun or spray it with the water hose. I've never had trouble with the deck getting clogged with grass. I also used it on my push mower with the same results.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

What is a z-bender for? I understand the spray, but not that bender?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FarmerDave _
> *I used it on my GT5000 before I cut any grass with it. The grass comes off the deck with no problem. I either blow it off with an air gun or spray it with the water hose. I've never had trouble with the deck getting clogged with grass. I also used it on my push mower with the same results. *


How do you think it would fare on a deck with a couple seasons on it?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *What is a z-bender for? I understand the spray, but not that bender? *


It looks like it puts the right kink in a wire used as a retainer maybe?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dave…

How did you use it ? What I mean is, did you give the deck
3 coats at the start of the season ? Do you have to recoat the
deck every time you use it ? The reason I’m asking is if 2 or
3 applications a season makes mulching with the Sears 48” 
deck possible, I think it might be worth it.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

I believe I put around 6 coats of Mo-Deck on my GT-5000 when it was new and haven't put any more on it since. It only has 11 hours on it. I haven't removed the deck and probably won't until the end of the season when I put it away for the winter. Then I will know for sure how easily the deck cleans up. The deck on the push mower comes clean with no problem with only 2-3 coats of Mo-Deck.

Argee,
I believe if you clean the deck real well before using Mo-Deck then it should be OK.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dave...
Have you used the mulching kit on the deck after you parayed it ?
Which deck do you have 48" or 50" ?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well i broke down and ordered some mo-deck

Im curious to see how well it works.. i know that WD-40 although a good concept.. does not do much..
i found a site that lists the price as 5.50 but on the page it reads 3.99 per can

I spoke to them and they are changing the site.. and adjusting my order to 3.99 per can.. 
i figured for 4 Bucks ill give it a whirl..

preco parts a cheap site for mo-deck


----------

